# Recompile all ports after a version update



## freethread (Sep 16, 2010)

The system update from 8.0 to 8.1 is near the end: recompiling ports. When I updated from 7.1 to 8.0, recompiled all ports with portupgrade I no more use, now portmaster do the job. Reading the portmaster man page in the section EXAMPLES, near the end, is depicted a complete uninstallation of all installed ports and reinstallation. This is what I want to do, not only a recompilation without deletion.

The question is: When I pkg_delete a port the related configuration files in /usr/local/etc will be removed too?

if the answer is "yes", is there a way to merge the back-upped configuration files with the new files after reinstallation or must be done "by hand"?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2010)

freethread said:
			
		

> The system update from 8.0 to 8.1 is near the end: recompiling ports. When I updated from 7.1 to 8.0, recompiled all ports with portupgrade I no more use, now portmaster do the job. Reading the portmaster man page in the section EXAMPLES, near the end, is depicted a complete uninstallation of all installed ports and reinstallation. This is what I want to do, not only a recompilation without deletion.



First off, you don't need to recompile all ports when you change minor versions (8.0 to 8.1), only when changing major versions (7.x to 8.x).



> The question is: When I pkg_delete a port the related configuration files in /usr/local/etc will be removed too?



Sometimes, yes.  Some ports are smart and only install sample config files, some leave your customized versions.



> if the answer is "yes", is there a way to merge the back-upped configuration files with the new files after reinstallation or must be done "by hand"?



I've always done it by hand.


----------



## freethread (Sep 16, 2010)

> First off, you don't need to recompile all ports when you change minor versions (8.0 to 8.1), only when changing major versions (7.x to 8.x).



I know, but in the past my port system become unstable, portupgrade gone crazy, stop using it in favor of portmaster that solved (apparently) all problems. Surely I start the unstability uninstalling many gnome apps entirely with dependencies (brute force uninstall) it no more starts, anyways I live happy also without it, console is my habit.

I freeze this status, upgrade is done with no trouble. Thanks.


----------

